# A darned fine day



## justallan (Jun 14, 2015)

@norman vandyke came out to the ranch nice and early (unlike the folks who think early is 10 AM) so we loaded up and took off for the mountain to get a box elder tree to saw up. We got a tree on the ground, drug it up the hill with the truck, then while backing up to it to start loading I lost a power steering hose. I said to heck with it, we loaded it up and headed for my house. I know darned well that I wasn't walking, I can say that for darned sure.
Norm had brought a carload of wood to saw that he's been gathering so we started on that. We cut some apple and juniper and I have to admit what he got out the apple pieces was real impressive. Something is wrong with my camera so the pics look like crap, but there are pics to verify that it did happen.
I think after the first apple piece Norm reminded me that I wanted to try out the new metal detector and I'm glad he did. I think the very next piece had about 2" of a rat tail file in it, GOOD CALL NORM!
The juniper he brought along made some nice boards of coarse.
Then we started on some chunks of box elder. I think Norm was impressed and I know I never get sick of it.
I made a few cuts then showed Norm how to use the mill and kept an eye out for trouble. I can definitely say he picked it up right off and I never once had to say a word or stop him.
I'm certainly glad Norm came out and he's definitely a heck of a good guy and we had a good day. We'll be doing this again in the future for darned sure.




I don't think I rolled that log over with one hand, but I'm going to say I did.




What we hauled out.




Me sawing a piece of apple.




Norm sawing some juniper.




Some of the apple. I must add that when I saw the pics of the wood that Norm had posted and said that we could saw them up and just see what we would, that I really didn't expect to find this nice of an outcome, AND he left me some.




Norm, with what he's hoping will deter his wife from killing him for coming home with more than he left with.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 5 | Way Cool 11


----------



## Kevin (Jun 14, 2015)

Looks like a great time was had by all. Thanks for the pics and sharing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 14, 2015)

Looks like a great day and that a good time was had by both! And great looking wood all around too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Jun 14, 2015)

@Kevin I actually remembered to show him your FBE.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 14, 2015)

Really cool guys! Nothing like cracking open some awesome logs/burls.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 14, 2015)

It is always so cool to meet other members from here, we have talked with each other for so long and it is like meeting a member of our extended family. Getting together and milling is just icing on the cake, doesn't really get much better in my opinion. Glad you guys had a good time. Mechanical failures are just part of it sometimes, it happened with me and @davduckman2010 and we just McGyverd our way through it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 14, 2015)

Great wood & better friendships! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Jun 14, 2015)

Great day indeed guys...well, except for the power steering hose.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Jun 14, 2015)

I carry my work radio with me any time I'm on the ranch, so I'm always just a call away for a ride, but it was just a hose.
I surely agree that it's nice to meet people with something in common.
I thought I'd just about reached the point of just sawing for fun a little and putting stuff up on here, but feel real good about going out today.
Maybe I was just tired from work with branding and all, but I think I'm going to try to pick it up a bit more now that we're just about, almost, kind of, sort of caught up around here. LOL

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 14, 2015)

justallan said:


> I carry my work radio with me any time I'm on the ranch, so I'm always just a call away for a ride, but it was just a hose.
> I surely agree that it's nice to meet people with something in common.
> I thought I'd just about reached the point of just sawing for fun a little and putting stuff up on here, but feel real good about going out today.
> Maybe I was just tired from work with branding and all, but I think I'm going to try to pick it up a bit more now that we're just about, almost, kind of, sort of caught up around here. LOL


Just keep it fun Alan, you have enough work, know what I mean?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## justallan (Jun 14, 2015)

I forgot that this little monster is the reason I was up at 3:30 this morning.
Good kitty!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 14, 2015)

Isn't it funny how they always bring them to you like presents!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Jun 14, 2015)

I just got a brother and sister and named them Fred and Wilma.
This morning I hear a racket and here comes Fred with a mouse, just a growling away. I let him keep it until he got bored with it. Although he only weighs about a pound, I believe he may have done some harm to anyone trying to take it. LOL

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Jun 14, 2015)

Allan, that seems to be one heck of a good day! Great wood, but to me the main thing to take away is getting to spend time with good people that you share a common interest with. It does seem like meeting family, we spend so much time on here seeing little peeks into each other's lives. Glad it went well! Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## norman vandyke (Jun 14, 2015)

justallan said:


> @Kevin I actually remembered to show him your FBE.


It was really cool and definitely different than what we have up here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 14, 2015)

A great day indeed and quite a bit of good looking timber !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Jun 14, 2015)

justallan said:


> I forgot that this little monster is the reason I was up at 3:30 this morning.
> Good kitty!
> 
> View attachment 80754


I was up at 330 too! For a different reason of course. Lol. That kitten is definitely trying to teach you to hunt. That's how cats teach hunting. They bring you food to show you what it is. Next step is you watching the hunt.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## justallan (Jun 14, 2015)

Whew! I'm pretty darned proud that they're already house trained, it may be hard to explain crapping out in the yard and making the cat watch. LOL

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jun 14, 2015)

Looks like a great time with Friends!!! One of the reasons I really like this site. I have meet a few members and they have all been outstanding. Cheers to you both!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 14, 2015)

looked like a blast allan . keep on cutting them up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 14, 2015)

Waay cool guys!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Jun 14, 2015)

After one hour and a thirty minutes, I'm finally done sealing that stuff you sent me home with and I was going as fast as possible. I also darn near ran out of my tiny can of AS2. Phwew! Looking forward to working with out in about a year or two. Good thing I still have reclaimed lumber a plenty, though I'm sure I'll enjoy gawking at that box elder from time to time. Lol


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 14, 2015)

The box elder dries pretty fast, as long as the air can move around it.


----------



## justallan (Jun 14, 2015)

@norman vandyke feel free to come out any time, just give me a holler first.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Jun 14, 2015)

justallan said:


> @norman vandyke feel free to come out any time, just give me a holler first.


Will do!


----------



## TimR (Jun 14, 2015)

norman vandyke said:


> . I also darn near ran out of my tiny can of AS2.


Norman, if you plan on much of this, you should look into a 5-gal container to save $$. Find 4 others and there's a price break. I've done that twice in past 6 years with other local turners. Go to www.uccoatings.com and look for original formulation, which most tend to think is better than the AS2


----------



## norman vandyke (Jun 14, 2015)

TimR said:


> Norman, if you plan on much of this, you should look into a 5-gal container to save $$. Find 4 others and there's a price break. I've done that twice in past 6 years with other local turners. Go to www.uccoatings.com and look for original formulation, which most tend to think is better than the AS2


I did discover that one gallon is only twice as much as one quart and Allan says 5 gallons is just over 100 shipped. I know I don't need a 5 gallon bucket right now. Most of the stuff I collect is dry.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 14, 2015)

Fred looks barely big enough to kill a mouse very cool.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm guessing that these kittens weigh about a pound each and was really surprised to see him carry a mouse around.


----------



## norman vandyke (Jun 14, 2015)

Great. Now the boss wants another kitten.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## justallan (Jun 14, 2015)

There you go, Norm. Just tell her you have to run back to Colstrip and you know right where some are at. Okay, actually I got them in Hysham and the gal has 2 left.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 15, 2015)

That looks like a great day fellas...I'm jealous. But in a good way. I would love to meet some fellow WB'ers....not to mention be on hand as someones millin up some crazy logs!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 15, 2015)

norman vandyke said:


> Great. Now the boss wants another kitten.


I have 3 kittens under my front porch, but I don't think I can mail live kittens. Momma kitty brings them birds and mice even though I have been feeding them. I can't take them in as I already have cats from the last litter momma kitty had under the porch, they where there when I moved in. I can't rescue them all unfortunately. When I caught them they where 12 weeks old and feral, they would tear you up! Cute and viscious at the same time, they are tame now and very affectionate.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## justallan (Jun 15, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> That looks like a great day fellas...I'm jealous. But in a good way. I would love to meet some fellow WB'ers....not to mention be on hand as someones millin up some crazy logs!


Marc, I slabbed a couple, showed Norm the important parts of running the mill, he took over and never missed a beat. It's pretty cool when someone shows up to saw up a few chunks of wood and actually shows an interest rather than cracking a beer and telling me how it should be done. It surely makes it worth the effort and decent conversation is always welcome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

